# Where shall we stop?



## Joycelyn (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi, A long shot I know but we are travelling from Basingstoke to Shaftesbury and would like to stop a half hour before reaching our destination to eat. We will all be eating within the motorhome so a nice quiet place in pleasant surroundings would be ideal  Fingers crossed


----------



## linbob (Jun 20, 2009)

As its only 60 miles down the A303 and will take around an hour, I would think you might as well eat before you leave!!!


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

[quote="Joycelyn". We will all be eating within the motor home so a nice quiet place in pleasant surroundings would be ideal  Fingers crossed[/quote]

Sadly there are no pleasant laybys on the 303 

However if you are prepared to make a small diversion, there will be hardly any difference in mileage ,may I suggest a layby overlooking,the Fovant badges on the A30,or farther down the A30 the spectacular views of the Cranmore Chase,on second thoughts the might be a bit more complicated in a motor home when you do not know where you are going, But if you are game :lol: :lol:

The diversion will mean leaving the A303 to join the A360,turn left at the roundabout after passing Stonehenge signposted Salisbury,drive for about 6 miles until you come to the second set of cross roads,Turn Right signposted Wilton, drive into Wilton about 1 mile,take the second left at the roundabout sign posted A30 Shaftesbury Wilton House will be on your left, stay on the A30 until you get to the village of Fovant.

Les


----------



## Joycelyn (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you for your comment that we eat before leaving home but it really doesn't apply in this case. We are collecting several siblings of my husband then taking them to visit a sick sister in Shaftesbury. I have offered to do a substancial lunch for everyone in order not to put anyone to any trouble later in the day. Joy


----------



## Joycelyn (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you Les, that is exactly the help we needed. Quite happy to divert a little and I'm sure my husbands family will enjoy the views. My first time of posting on here so thanks for the encouragement to ask any further questions. Joy



tinkering said:


> Sadly there are no pleasant laybys on the 303
> 
> However if you are prepared to make a small diversion, there will be hardly any difference in mileage ,may I suggest a layby overlooking,the Fovant badges on the A30,or farther down the A30 the spectacular views of the Cranmore Chase,on second thoughts the might be a bit more complicated in a motor home when you do not know where you are going, But if you are game :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Joy

I'd take the A343 towards Salisbury, and just keep my eyes open for a nice spot. It's not much of a detour, and you are far more likely to find a side road or somewhere to get away from the traffic for a quiet lunch.

If are unlucky and have carry on beyond Salisbury, when you join the A30 to Shaftesbury you will be certain to find a pleasant spot quite easily.

_(Don't be too hard on Linbob. :wink: On the face of it, and without any knowledge of the siblings, it did seem a bit of a strange request! :lol: :lol: :lol _

Dave


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We had lunch looking at the Badges - quite a surprise as we'd never been down that road before!

The lay-by is on a slight slope and is just a pull-in from the side of the road - not a lot of space and not really suitable for young children but that shouldn't be a problem for you. We were there for about an hour and several cars pulled in behind us - many had made a special trip to see them (we talk to anybody!) but the lay-by was never full.

The road itself is not too busy.

I would suggest some books/music to entertain the rest of the family while you make your large spread, as walking looked a bit limited - Gordon.


----------



## Joycelyn (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks Dave for yet another suggestion and yes your right, I should have explained the situation properly in the first place...Joy



Zebedee said:


> Hi Joy
> 
> I'd take the A343 towards Salisbury, and just keep my eyes open for a nice spot. It's not much of a detour, and you are far more likely to find a side road or somewhere to get away from the traffic for a quiet lunch.
> 
> ...


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

There is a layby just of the A303 at Allington Track which is just before Amesbury.

of the A303


----------



## Joycelyn (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi Gordon, This is the place which 'tinkering' suggested earlier and from what you say as well, now makes it a definate yes  so thank you. We are retired, very happy to be friendly couple but are not very outgoing therefore as yet don't have actual motorhome friends. By the way, prepared in advance will be 'coronation chicken' and 'smoked mackerel/salmon & prawn kedgeree' oh yes and there will be music while we eat  Thanks again...Joy



H1-GBV said:


> We had lunch looking at the Badges - quite a surprise as we'd never been down that road before!
> 
> The lay-by is on a slight slope and is just a pull-in from the side of the road - not a lot of space and not really suitable for young children but that shouldn't be a problem for you. We were there for about an hour and several cars pulled in behind us - many had made a special trip to see them (we talk to anybody!) but the lay-by was never full.
> 
> ...


----------

